# Moving to Limassol



## Giggle (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi I am hoping for some help 

I am wanting to move over to the Limassol area in January 08.
and i will be coming from the U.K.

First of all would i need a Visa or a work permit to be there?

Also I am looking for jobs and Renting possibly a 2 bed place. and also looking at a car.
There would just be myself I am 23 so only me too look after right now I live with my mum so no house to sell.

Any advice at all no matter how big or small i will be very grate full. 

Thank You
Giggle


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Giggle said:


> Hi I am hoping for some help
> 
> I am wanting to move over to the Limassol area in January 08.
> and i will be coming from the U.K.
> ...


Someone who posts in here regularly has a rental / sales site I believe. Have a look at posts.

Cyprus is in the EU, so if you are a EU citizen you wont need a visa.


----------



## Giggle (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Stravinsky Thank You very much,

do you if i would need a work permit to work there,
i have read that its after 3 months but i was a bit confused.

Giggle


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Giggle said:


> Hi Stravinsky Thank You very much,
> 
> do you if i would need a work permit to work there,
> i have read that its after 3 months but i was a bit confused.
> ...


Are you of UK or EU origin? .... if so you have a right to work anywhere in the EU without a work permit, although admittedly some countries do make it difficult for you

If you are not of EU origin then yes you need a visa / permit


----------



## Giggle (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah i am, British.

that makes things easier though,
thank you for that,
i just need to sort out a job, place to live and transport, LOL
I am looking at the new year to be moving over.

where abouts are you living.

and once again thank you


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Giggle,Luv the pics if you like cats you will be ok in Cyprus.I see you have a lot to sort out hope it all goes well.You will need a good bit of cash till you get sorted.Not sure of rents in Limssol but 2 bed in Paphos is 350-450+.CYP Add bills+commitey charge(not as high as uk)Ithink you would need a bout 2000cyp cover you for up to six weeks.All the best Tricia


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Giggle said:


> yeah i am white, British.
> 
> that makes things easier though,
> thank you for that,
> ...


Oh I live in Spain Giggle, Valencia region.
Just research what you are doing as best you can, and in that way you will be well armed with information for when you make the big move


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

> yeah i am white, British
> that makes things easier though


It doesn't matter if you're white, black, yellow or green, as long as you are an EU citizen, you can live and work in any other EU country without a visa. 

Sorry, just felt that your comment could be very offensive to some people, i.e. saying that being *white*, British makes things easier!!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Aase said:


> It doesn't matter if you're white, black, yellow or green, as long as you are an EU citizen, you can live and work in any other EU country without a visa.
> 
> Sorry, just felt that your comment could be very offensive to some people, i.e. saying that being *white*, British makes things easier!!!!


I think you misunderstood. He was saying it made things easier that he did not have to have a work permit, not that being white made it easier


----------



## Giggle (Nov 11, 2007)

ok sorry i will change it, i was just meaning British, LOL 

sorry if i did offend anyone not my intention at all.
i am a very bad girl i am sorry


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

I know what she meant, just thought I'd point it out as I have a thing about this always having to describe yourself etnically as 'white, British', 'black British', etc. Does it matter what colour you are???


----------



## Giggle (Nov 11, 2007)

oops have i got off on the wrong foot 

i am soo sorry i have deleted it,
silly thing of me to do and i wish i could turn back the clock.
i never meant it in any way bad or good.

sorry


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Aase said:


> I know what she meant, just thought I'd point it out as I have a thing about this always having to describe yourself etnically as 'white, British', 'black British', etc. Does it matter what colour you are???


Not to me, no
But then It doesn't worry me if someone describes themselves as black or white either


----------



## Giggle (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks everybody. 

I have had a look at the links on the site and have found a few nice places to rent around Limassol and right now it looks very promising. 

I was just wondering if there are any recomendations on the job front, as to which sort o papers or agencies etc..

Thank you Yummymummy I really like your name.
I do love cats, infact one of the places advertises that pets are allowed, so when i am settled i would love to have one.

I will keep hunting around the site


----------



## EricW (Dec 13, 2007)

Giggle I am renting an appartment for CYP220 per month for a 2 bed flat in Paralimni CYP5 per month for council tax and approx CYP5 per week for water and electricity


----------



## Viki (Feb 27, 2008)

*Are you here yet?????*

Just wondered if you had managed to move over here yet?
I moved to Limassol in December, within 3 weeks I had five job offers. The pay isn't brilliant but then you have to take into account the reduced cost of living.


----------



## Christyxl (Mar 6, 2008)

*me too*

hey giggle, are u going to limassol urself? and are u goin to live on your own? im movin there beginning of may. u got a job?x


----------



## Kev&Linda (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Giggle, did you get out to Cyprus, my daughter has just moved out and got accommodation with her job, she sent her CV to an enployment agency over in Limassol, the wage is low but the benefits outweigh the low wage.


----------

